# rim suggestions for new cannondale super6



## kylebosch24 (Jun 13, 2012)

been riding this bad boy for about 2 months want to get some new rims!
dont no much about road bikes so what size rims do i look for?
i dont want to spend thousands on rims but would like a good set with good hubs 
think a carbon rim?
any suggestions to what i should look for!
thanks


----------



## kylebosch24 (Jun 13, 2012)

are these rims good? i like the back hubs when there loud!! ha
New 2012 Fulcrum Racing 0 Zero Tubular Wheels Wheelset Shimano SRAM R0-10TFRRBC | eBay


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I have some Fulcrum Racing Zeros.... mine are clinchers though and they're the limited edition Competition version (different, slightly lighter and stiffer rear hub and CULT bearings), I had a very good price. I also had some older Campagnolo Neutron wheels (Fulcrum is a sub-brand of Campy) and for comparisons, I have used a few different variations of Mavic Ksyriums, Hed Ardennes, WIlliams Carbon clinchers... and I use wheels on the road, gravel and dirt roads, some cyclocross, some winter riding... so wheels tend to wear quicker than normal...

I love the Fulcrums. They're not the lightest but I was looking for tough, durable and stiff wheels. To be stiff, they're stiff! Noticably stiffer than Ksyriums and they make my Hed Ardennes feel like they have rubber spokes! They're stiff in every direction so when powering out of the saddle, sprinting, climbing, they're very efficient, good power transmission, no side to side flex. The ride feels a bit rougher than softer wheels though with the same tire pressure but I still have to play with tire pressure on them.

As for the toughness and durability, it's too early to tell, I got them a few weeks ago but from my experience with Campagnolo, they'll probably be very good in this regard. Much better hubs than Mavic that need frequent rebuilds and hub parts that don't last long (went through many freehub bodies, pawls, broken axles...), my Campy Neutron needed almost zero maintenance in years and they still spin very well and are perfectly straight. So far, I've hit some nasty potholes and they haven't flinched at all.

The rear hub isn't all that loud though, it's got a nice Campy sound but it's not a loud Chris king kind of sound (my Hed hubs were louder but hubs were so-so at best and the bearings didn't last long).

As for carbon rims, I personally don't want the hassle of tubulars but if you go tubular, it may be interesting but clinchers... From my experience (only with Williams which are cheap generic China sourced rims), I now stay away from carbon clinchers. I actually destroyed 3 rims, all melted and warped from over heating on steep descents... I was using the appropriate brake pads and I'm not even the kind of guy that stays on the brake, I usually alternate front and rear brakes or let go both as much as possible. Customer service from Williams was more than excellent and the model (Carbon Clincher 20) has been retired from their line right after the last failure (they admitted they had problems with that particular model)... But it doesn't give me confidence with carbon clinchers...

I was also curious about the new Shimano Dura-Ace 9000 series CL-24 (not sure they're out yet), good reliable hubs, probably not as stiff as the Fulcrums but lighter and a wider rim lets you put less pressure in the tires and give a more comfortable ride...

There is always having custom wheels built, pick great hubs, good rims, spokes and have them built. It's usually the best way to go as far as value is concerned.

I'm sure some will give you other suggestions.


----------



## kylebosch24 (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks for the input!! ^^


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have the Shimano 7850 CL24 that have the Dura Ace Hubs. Got them a few months at a great price with about 300 miles on them and I have put about 1M miles on them. I immediately felt the difference in response and weight from the RS10's that came on my Synapse. Highly recommend.


----------



## kylebosch24 (Jun 13, 2012)

are the mavic aksium wheels better then the stock wheels on my new supersix 6 apex? 
stock ones are shimano r501A

my bro has a tarmac a 06 with the mavic chrome aksiums on them there sick and sound good!
looked em up there not to pricey!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

The Aksium's are better but they/re also entry level wheels. I have these on my SuperSix:
Race SL - Alloy Clincher Wheelsets - ROL Bicycle Wheels - ROL Wheels
...and I really like them. They're great every day wheels.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Check out Boyd alum wheels. They are excellent wheels and you cannot find a better deal.
I have a pair of their 23 mm ones and a set of 50 mm carbon clinchers. After 18 months and over 7000 miles on my 50 mm I have had no issues. I am about 190 lbs.


----------



## kylebosch24 (Jun 13, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> The Aksium's are better but they/re also entry level wheels. I have these on my SuperSix:
> Race SL - Alloy Clincher Wheelsets - ROL Bicycle Wheels - ROL Wheels
> ...and I really like them. They're great every day wheels.


those things look great!
what size rims etc do i need for a supersix 6 apex?
i dont no anything about rim sizes


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*supersix wheels*

I put Hed Ardennes SL's on my new SS EVO.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just built up this bike for the wife with Campy Shamal and they roll pretty smooth with ceramic bearing.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

kylebosch24 said:


> those things look great!
> what size rims etc do i need for a supersix 6 apex?
> i dont no anything about rim sizes


You need to choose the SRAM/Shimano hub option. I don't think they come in any other size beside 700c which is the standard wheel size for road bikes. Smaller bikes can use 650s.
I have about 9,000 miles on my Race SL's now and they're still holding up great. I've been contemplating getting another pair.


----------



## kylebosch24 (Jun 13, 2012)

zamboni said:


> Just built up this bike for the wife with Campy Shamal and they roll pretty smooth with ceramic bearing.


dang looks rad!


----------

